# FCS Gathering Summer 2005!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2005)

*
Filipino Combat Systems' (FCS) Family Gathering
August 13-14, 2005
Clearwater, FL 33755*

The Filipino Combat Systems' (FCS) Family Gatherings give instructors and students from all over the world an opportunity to get together and get acquainted with the latest developments and innovations in the art. FCS is a system in constant evolution, making these events a learning experience not to be missed.



* Open to all styles and ranks.

*Florida's Premier FMA Event.

* Advanced training in The Filipino Martial Arts.

*Special training in close quarters stick fighting, knife fighting concepts, Sarong and Kerambit.

* Keep up with the latest developments.

*Special demonstrations by guest masters.

* Meet members of the FCS family from around the world.

* Training blades, sticks, T-shirts, sweat-shirts, books, videos, etc., available for sale at the event.

*Certificates to be awarded to new instructors.

The Next FCS Family Gathering will be Held:

August 13-14, 2005

Hapkido International

1240 Unit A Highland Ave S.

Clearwater, FL 33755

Sat 4:30 pm - 10 pm (or whenever)

Sun 10am - 5pm (or whenever)

Cost: $55.00 one day $100.00 both days

What to bring: training blades, sticks, and sarongs

( Available for sale at the event.)

For More Information Contact:

Ray Dionaldo  Ray@fcskali.com

or

Rick DeAguila  727-447-1079


Hotel: DAYS INN CLEARWATER CENTRAL

2940 Gulf to Bay Blvd.

Clearwater, FL 33759

(727)799-0100

Space is limited so make your reservations early.​


----------



## Ern-Dog (Jul 21, 2005)

Looking forward to it.

See you guys there.


----------



## guito (Aug 4, 2005)

LOS BORICUAS NOS ESTAMOS PREPARANDO PARA ESTAR ALLA. 
SEE YOU THERE....


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 2, 2005)

Anyone have any pics of this event they could post?

 Sorry I couldn't make it...I got sick that week.  Wasn't fun.

 Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll pull some clips from the video this weekend.


----------

